# Broken glass, Palisade boat ramp



## River Finger (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Bummer


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks like something a leaf blower could take care.. up someone’s ass!


----------



## jubry345 (Jul 21, 2013)

It's an old dump site. It has always been that way


----------



## Cowgirl In The Sand (Nov 20, 2019)

River Finger said:


> Went to check out the boat ramp at Riverbend Park this morning only to find an absurd amount of broken glass Spread throughout the boat staging and ramp area. I know this is not the best maintained ramp and the occasional broken glass there is nothing new but what I saw today was ridiculous. It appears as if someone maliciously spread glass over the ramp to sabotage boaters. Be careful if you plan on using this ramp any time soon.


I launched from there yesterday and it is madness the amount of glass that’s down there. I’ve never seen it this bad, sure it’s an old dump site but none the less the Town of Palisade should remedy this; not only for boaters but for kids and dogs that hang down by the river. Good lookin’ out River Finger.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Interesting, I didn’t know it was an old dumping site. I figured it was due to the massive increase of homeless in the grand valley. Thanks for the beta. I’ll keep that in the back of my mind when I launch there.


----------



## lisacanoes (Nov 6, 2012)

We find broken glass all up and down the banks in Riverbend Park all the time. Be careful getting out of or into the river anywhere near it. We spent 4 hours picking up glass, and you couldn't even tell we'd been there because there was still so much. It's going to take a large-scale cleanup effort to remedy this. In the meantime, be very careful with your pets and such there.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

lisacanoes said:


> We find broken glass all up and down the banks in Riverbend Park all the time. Be careful getting out of or into the river anywhere near it. We spent 4 hours picking up glass, and you couldn't even tell we'd been there because there was still so much. It's going to take a large-scale cleanup effort to remedy this. In the meantime, be very careful with your pets and such there.
> View attachment 75920
> 
> View attachment 75918
> ...


You are a blessing. Thank you for taking the time to clean up the mess.


----------

